# The operating system is not presently configured to run this application



## Milk Rulz (May 23, 2008)

I'm trying to open my microsoft word 2007 but it is giving me a message "the operating system is not presently configured to run this application".

I have installed Microsoft Office 2007 Ultimate and i am currently using Windows Vista Ultimate SP1.

Does anybody know how i can fix this problem?

I have also tried removing Microsoft Office but it gives me the same message.


----------



## Milk Rulz (May 23, 2008)

Sorry for double but is there anybody that can help me? :s i've been trying to fix it for almost a month now.


----------



## biz_kid1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Did you uninstall any previous versions of Office before installing this version?

You can try:
To run a check/scan disk:
1. Click on Start >> My Computer
2. Right click on your C drive and choose Properties
3. Switch to the Tools tab.
4. You should see an "Error Checking" section with a button saying check now. Click this button.
5. Check the "Automatically fix..." box and start the scan.
6. Once it's finished, follow the same steps (2-5) for your D drive too.
Now we can repair Windows. Easiest way to do this is to reinsert your Office CD. Proceed through the setup until you get to screen asking you what type of install you would like. There should be an option for repair. Select this then follow the instructions on the screen. http://www.askmehelpdesk.com/other-software/microsoft-office-problem-13156.html

Here are some links that may be useful:
http://forums.techguy.org/business-...perating-system-not-presently-configured.html
http://www.mombu.com/microsoft/offi...-presently-configured-to-run-this-293627.html


----------



## Milk Rulz (May 23, 2008)

I didn't install with a disk, i downloaded the installer. No i didn't install any previous versions and when i run the installer again it gives me the same error message. And disk checking isn't doing anything :\


----------

